

Warren Buffet Bets $26B on Railroad Business - gursikh
http://www.usatoday.com/money/companies/management/2009-11-04-buffett-interview_N.htm?csp=usat.me

======
joeycfan
Despite all the net stuff, people still need to move lotsa atoms from place to
place cheap and the trains are good at that.

